

Motorola's Messy Ice Cream Sandwich Speaks Volumes On Android - DaveMebs
http://www.informationweek.com/news/development/mobility/232600995

======
teovall
"I think smartphone owners need to simply get used to the idea of owning
outdated software."

Or... they could buy iPhones.

~~~
orangecat
Or Nexuses.

